# abici



## abici (2007 Szeptember 9)

szeretnék beletőrődni sorsomba,de hogyan:mindig elégedetlen vagyok,mindig tőbbre s jobbra vágyom.Ha te tudsz 1jó megoldást,kérlek ird meg.Kőszi


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Szeptember 9)

Hello abici 

A Te problémád egy régi probléma, és már régóta van egy klasszikus megoldása. 

Ugyanazzel a problémával elment egy parasztbácsi is a falu bölcséhez, és ugyanezt mondta: 
"mindig elégedetlen vagyok,mindig tőbbre s jobbra vágyom." 
- például mit szeretnél - kérdezte a bölcs. 
- Szűken vagyunk, nagyobb házat, akarok!- Jól van mondta a falu bölcse, megkapod a nagyobb házat, hogy elférjetek, de addig is vidd be a lovat az istállódból a házadba, majd egy hét múlva gyere vissza. 
Egy hét múlva a parasztbácsi viszament. - Bevittem a lovat a házba, de igy még szűkebben vagyunk. 
- Jól van, akkor vidd be a tehenet is a házba, és gyere vissza egy hét múlva.
Egy hét múlva a parasztbácsi viszament. - Bevittem a tehenet is a házba, de igy még szűkebben vagyunk. 
- Jól van, akkor vidd be a kecskét is a házba, és gyere vissza egy hét múlva.
Egy hét múlva a parasztbácsi viszament. - Bevittem a kecskét is a házba, de igy még szűkebben vagyunk. 
- Jól van, akkor vidd be a malacokat is a házba, és gyere vissza egy hét múlva.
Egy hét múlva a parasztbácsi viszament. - Bevittem a malacokat is a házba, de igy még szűkebben vagyunk. 
- Jól van, akkor vidd be a tyúkokat is a házba, és gyere vissza egy hét múlva.
Egy hét múlva a parasztbácsi viszament. - Bevittem a tyúkokat is a házba, de igy még szűkebben vagyunk. 
Jól van akkor mindegyiket vidd vissza a helyére, az ólba, az istállóba, és gyere vissza egy hét múlva.Egy hét múlva a parasztbácsi viszament. - Ó bölcsek bölcse, köszönjük, hogy milyen tágas lett a házunk...!!! 

Ez a megoldás a Te problémádra is kedves abici! 

Üdv


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 9)

"Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz hogy a pénz nem eheto." - Indian mondas- 

Szerintem ez annyiban illik ide, hogy talan foglalkozzal az eletben azokkal a dolgokkal amik valoban fontosak. A kerdeseddel azt is teszed.
Szerintem nagyon jo uton vagy !


----------



## black_bird (2007 Szeptember 9)

abici írta:


> szeretnék beletőrődni sorsomba,de hogyan:mindig elégedetlen vagyok,mindig tőbbre s jobbra vágyom.Ha te tudsz 1jó megoldást,kérlek ird meg.Kőszi


Hello Abici

Az elegedetlenseg a beallitottsagbol jön, az ember altalaban sajat magaval elegedetlen. Ha valaki gyermekkoraban soha nem hallotta, hogy valamit igenis jol csinalt vagy hogy ügyes volt, akkor ketkedik önmagaban. Ha esetleg nalad igy lenne, akkor ezt a deficitet kell behoznod, hogy elegedett legyel.

Az elsö lepes ehhez, hogy megprobalod önmagadat mas szemszögböl nezni. Mit tudok en jol csinalni, mihez ertek igazan, miben vagyok erös? Aztan ezek alapjan egy celt kitüzni es hogy ezt a celt elerd, mindent megtenni! 

Termeszetesen lehet, hogy ez idö alatt ernek majd kisebb kudarcok, de ne törödj velük, hanem mindig es mindig mondd el, hogy igenis kepes vagyok a celom eleresere. Es ha elerted, legyel nagyon büszke magadra!


----------



## grindcore (2007 Szeptember 11)

Nos, az előttem szólók már szinte minden jót elmondtak neked, én még annyit tennék hozzá hogy, régebben játszottam egy játékkal, Duke Nukem volt benne a főhős neve, szőke felnyírt, izmos ürge nagy géppuskával a kezében, és amikor valaki megtámadta és megsebezte, odafent a jobb sarokban ettől nem az csökkent ami ilyenkor szokott,nem a Health (életerő), hanem e helyett az volt odaírva, hogy EGO :-D szóval szerintem az ha növekszik egy kicsit pluszban, akkor máris kevésbé leszel elégedetlen :-D főleg magaddal szemben.


----------



## lajos010 (2007 Szeptember 13)

az ember mindig kielegülesre vagyik, ezert mindig elegedetlen

cya lajos


----------



## Bözseasszony (2009 Március 2)

black_bird írta:


> Hello Abici
> 
> Az elegedetlenseg a beallitottsagbol jön, az ember altalaban sajat magaval elegedetlen. Ha valaki gyermekkoraban soha nem hallotta, hogy valamit igenis jol csinalt vagy hogy ügyes volt, akkor ketkedik önmagaban. Ha esetleg nalad igy lenne, akkor ezt a deficitet kell behoznod, hogy elegedett legyel.
> 
> ...


<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CRENDSZ%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CRENDSZ%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> "Agyad műveltsége véges és gyermekes. De jellemed és szíved műveltsége lehet teljes és emberhez méltó akkor is, ha szellemi ismereteid korlátozottak." (Márai Sándor)


----------



## Gaab (2009 Október 31)

Én egy kicsit máskép fogalmaznék.
Ami benned rejlik az a maximalizmus, csak még nem tudod, hogy ezt mire használd. Probálj minél jobban emberibb lenni ,ha erre törekszel meglátod egy idő után megtalálod a helyed.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 31)

Az ember csak a problémáit tartja számon
Mindenesetre ha kifejtenéd hogy mi az amit te a saját sorsodként emlegetsz, talán többet tudnánk írni =]


----------



## Vattavári (2009 November 20)

Tőszavakban: nő, alkohol, hatalom


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 20)

Vattavári írta:


> Tőszavakban: nő, alkohol, hatalom









Csak a kontraszt kedvéért...
Annyi világ húzódik meg a fejünkben... van akinek elég egy doboz sör a kézbe meg egy formás segg az ölében... van aki ezen túl lát és többet szeretne.

A te világod csak te ismered.


----------



## vici1976 (2009 December 2)

Gyerekek!!!

Én szentül meg voltam győződve, hoyg ez a topic a BICI-ről szól... ))
Nálam a bici a bicklit jelenti...imádok biciklizni...van ilyen fórum itt...? Körbenézek..Ill. elolvasom amit a topc-nyitó írt, és ha módomban áll reagálok..
szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## vici1976 (2009 December 2)

Hello abici...

Az, h többre vágysz, csak inspirálólag kellene, h rád hasson, mert az azt jelentni, hogy törekdsz az egyre jobb dolgokra...ha ezt viszont elégedetlenségnek érzed, talán azt jelenti, hoyg nem vagy elégedett a saját magad által kialakított világoddal...Mi lenne, ha csak egyszerűen átfordítanád magadban az elégedetlenséget törekvéssé...??? És igyekezz örülni a pillanatnyi dolgoknak...Ez nem beletörődést jelent...
Atyaég...érthető volt amit írtam?


----------

